

Oasis 500, a Startup Accelerator Aiming for 500 Startups in 5 years - ArabGeek
http://arabcrunch.com/2010/06/oasis-500-a-startup-accelerator-to-launch-in-august.html

======
ArabGeek
it is somehow similar to YCombinator and is one of the results of Yahoo
acquisition of Arabic portal Maktoob for around 140, million USD.

